# What bloodline/breed of pit do I have??



## Pitbullblue (Aug 6, 2012)

Just got a pup from my neighbors want to know what kind of pit she is only 8-9 weeks old. Trying to determine her size don't no anything about her parents other than her dad was huge according the person that gave her to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Pitbullblue (Aug 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

You'll have to have Papers tell the Bloodline, which sounds like you don't have. Also sounds like she is more than likely an American Bully mix if her dad is "Huge".

The only true "Pit" is the American Pit Bull Terrier which is usually 30-60lbs.

Crap, AP and I said the same thing at the same time. lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Without papers you just have a dog. There is no way to know a dogs bloodline or if it is purebred without papers.


----------



## Pitbullblue (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks I'm waiting for pictures of the mom and dad now


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Like everyone said.. without papers ull never know.. cute pup though


----------

